# are pacman's any fun?



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

Do pacman frogs ever really move when they aren't eating? I know a lot of thinks are not really super active like snakes and such but it seems like all of the pacman frogs i have ever seen just sit there.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

indeed, thats all they do. thats why i mentioned them as sucking. there are tons of other amphibians out there that are just as aggressive and far more active and fun to watch.

everyone buys them because they look cool/cute, but looks are literally the only thing these frogs have going for them


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

They kick ass......theyre low maintainance.....they look cool.......they live long......they dont cost much....they dont make noise (unless they are male..and even then they dont make much noise)

Pixie frogs and other bullfrogs are very cool as well..and they will devour anything a pacman will...they both have their own pro's & cons......but i would rather have my albino pac man frog over a pixie any day.. hes got better colours and alot of character.

If you are looking for a pet to cuddle and hold...you are looking in the wrong direction.
If you are looking for a cool frog that can and likely will live for many years and can be housed in a small terrarium...pacmans are gold!

I say go for the pac-dude

Eden


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nope

all they do is sit around

(thats cool in my book)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mine just sat there so i put a chubby frog in his tank, now they both just sit there.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

If you find watching a fat-ass frog sit around all day, then yes, they are fun.

If youre like me though, no they boring as hell.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> mine just sat there so i put a chubby frog in his tank, now they both just sit there.
> [snapback]877396[/snapback]​


You better be careful

Your pac will try to eat the chubby frog

and probably choke and die


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

You better be careful

Your pac will try to eat the chubby frog

and probably choke and die








[snapback]879895[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------

